# List of UK DVC DISers!



## Hilary

*Here's a list of UK DVC members who post on this board! * 

1andrea (Andrea, John and Olivia) - June 2006  - SSR

15isto2 - Jan 2010 - AKV

acr4bbe  (Adrian, Floss and Rebecca) - September 2004 - SSR

ALBA (Ross & Andrea) -   Sept 2001 - VWL,  Sept 2002 - VB

Alexandjohn - 1996

Alex's Mummy (Andy, Rachel and Alex) -  May 2008 - SSR

Ali and boyz (David, Alison, David and Craig) -  July 2005 - SSR 

AlisonB & Bonzo (Shaun) - 2007 - VWL

Altymark (Karen and Mark) - 2010 - BLT

Amanda Bown    -                  May 2003 -  VWL

amystevekai&bump - 2009 - BLT & AKV

AndyUK              -                  June 2001 -  VWL

angel659 (Michelle and Bruce) - Dec 07 - AKV

Ann B - November 08 - SSR

Areil11 (Jonny, Tracy & Tom) - Jan 2007 - SSR

arielrocks (Caroline and John) - Jan 2009 - BLT

ashleydoc (Ashley, Karen and Gary) - 1998 - OKW

Bad Llama          -                  June 2001 - VWL

Balmacara (Doug, Natalie, Catherine & Mairi) -  Dec 2007 - AKL Kidani 

barrysprot36 (Barry and Caron) - February 2008 -  Old Key West  

Becx N Gav - Oct 2007 - SSR

BELFAST BOY - SSR - 2007

BeverlkJ (Beverly, Will and Natahsa) - March 2002 - BCV

Bexx                  -                   Mar 2002 -  OKW

bibbidibobbidiboo07 - 2007 -SSR

billiecat (Madhu and Bob) - 2004 - SSR 

BJH dunmow -  July 06 - SSR

bluecdr - Jan 2004 -  SSR and BCV 

Brer Claire - Jan 2007 - SSR

brightspark (Helen and Chris) - October 2006 - SSR

caledonia (Ian and Sandra) - April 1998 - BWV

callumlukey (Callum and Amanda) - March 2010 - SSR

Carole & Stephen -  June 2002 - BCV

cathydisneynut - January 2006

catrinuk (catrin, dale, meg, myfi and new arrival, Nel!) - March 2005

Cerigirl (Cerisa) - 2008 - VB and AKV 

cheryl.uk (Cheryl and Boris) - 2006 - SSR and 2010-BLT

chip&dale1 - October 2005 - SSR

ChipandDale (Margaret and Rob) - 1997 - BWV

Chris and Pooh (Chris and DW Bev) - 2003 - SSR

chris16              -                   Aug 2001 -  OKW

ChrissyDerekOKW - June 2000 - OKW

Claire L - August 2007 - AKL

claireloveseeyore (Kevin and Audrey) - December 2006  - SSR

cleopatra (Anne and Janet ) - 2004

crabbie1 - Nov 2011 - VWL

crushman and pepples22 (Trev + donna) - 2007 - AKV and 2008 - SSR

crux (Ian and Judith) -  2001 - VWL and BCV

CustardTart (Richard and Karen) - February 2007 - VWL and SSR and March 2007 - AKV

D1znee (Iain and Liz)- 2008 - SSR

Daftondisney (Colin Judith Andrew and Claire) - 2010 - BLT

daipp                  -                  May 2003 - BCV

debbyLL             -                         1999  - BWV

Debs1968 (Debbie & Alan) - Dec 2005 - SSR

Desire 2b a Princess and M1CKEY (Nicola and Gareth) - March 2006 - OKW

Dibbledebobbityboo (Ian, Clare, Ben and Matty) - 2010 - BLT

disney13 (Andy) - VWL

disneydafty - 1999 - BWV, VB, OKW and SSR

Disney Kev - 1998 - BWV and VB

Dizneemad (Paul and Allison) - 2004 - BWV

dolphingirl47 (Corinna and Graham) - November 2007 - Old Key West

Donald's 1st Mate (Pete & Sandy Jackson) - 1997- BWV

dor1 (Dave and Karen) - 2006 - SSR 

dutchie027 (Naomi and Justin) - SSR 

edenlee - 2002 - BCV

eeyorewood - Jan 2003 - BCV

Elise79 - 2009 - BLT

ellieandfaye (Steve, Sam, Ellie, Faye) - 2005  - SSR

Elliott22 - 2006 - BWV, SSR and AKV

emmad1973  (Emma and Martyn) - 2007 - SSR

epcot1stfave (Michael and Trish) - 2007 - SSR

Fantasia Sam    -                   May 2003 -  BCV

faqwa (Ben, Zoe & Boys) - 2010

forceword (Liam and Mary) - March 2008 - BC 

GazB - joined Dec 2006, SSR May 2007, VB May 2007, SSR Aug 2007, SSR May 2008, SSR Oct 2008, AKL Jun 2009, VB Jun 2009

granmaz (John and Marilyn) - December 2007 - SSR 

Grumpy1234 (Norman and Margaret) -  May 2004 - SSR 

Guff                   -                          1992 -  OKW and VB

Halo - 2004 - OKW

Handsomeprince (Neil and Lindy) - October 2005

happyj - 2005 - SSR and AKV

harrinp1 - 2007 - SSR

Hilary                 -                   July 2001 -  VWL and VB

Ian Mac (Ian & Gwyn) - Dec 1998 - BWV 

Ian.Whiteley - 1999

iris1910 (Ali, Dave, Harry and Niamh) -  November 2004 - SSR

j darl - Sept 2010 - BLT

jdyer - SSR

jen uk  (Jen & Alex) - SSR

jerseybean (Kieran & Samantha) - Oct 2010 - BLT 

Jets fan (Jayne and Tina - sisters) - May 06 - OKW

jharrowell - 2006 - SSR

JillyTup (Jill and Mark) - July 2003 - BCV 

jjcollins - 1995 - OKW and VB

jjpenguin

jmalg (Sue and Jeff) -  January 2005 - BWV

jns (Jackie) - November 2006 - SSR

joanflo - 2000 - VWL and 2007 - AKV

john storey (John and Leslie - May 2004 - 

jools                 -                          1998 -   BWV

julie.uk (Julie and Brian) - 2007 - BWV

juliebrooks35 (Julie, Paul, Danielle, Logan & Chiara) - July 2007 - AKL

junior27 - November 2007 - AKV

k2kvk (Kevin & Doreen) - 1993 - OKW

kacale                 -                  June 2002 - VB

Kaylee                -                  Nov 2000 -  BWV

keith and rob     -                          1999 - BWV

KemlynBovrilDrinker (John and Yvonne) -  2006

Kevin Stringer     -                  Feb 2000 -  BWV

Kylie - okw, wlv, bcv, ss 1st contract 1997

lagunn (Lesley and Dave) - September 2007 - AKV

lakelandcallsme  (holly and keith, riley, emma, tate, and robin) -2012 - BLT

lawlesslovewdw (John, Louise, Adam & Zac) - May 2006 and May 2008 - SSR 

Leanne1977 (Leanne and Chris) - 2008 - SSR

LeCras (Charlotte and Kevin) - November 2003 - SSR

leise - February 2005 - OKW

lesley.a.murray@talk (The Murray Family) -  October 2007 - BCV 

LisaStockman (Paul and Lisa) -  October 2004 - SSR

loadsapixiedust -  July 2010 - BLT

London1973 (Daz, Debs,Callum and Toby) - 2005 - SSR 

LORNA ANN - 2005 - SSR

Louisebshp - 2006 - SSR

lyndylou (David, Lynda Reid, Vicki, Louise, Justin, Ann-Marie, Catriona, Kerry and John) - 1998 - BW & SSR

lynnemc - 2002 - VB and BW

MadScouser (Chris and Helen, aka Brightspark) -  2006 - SSR

Magicmouse2 - 2003 - SSR

marbella_chris ( Chris and Natasha) -  2002 - Beach Club Villas And Vero Beach 

mark@saratoga (Mark, Tracey and Emily) - SSR

mark&sue (Mark, Sue and Lisa) - October 2004 - SSR

MarkLyndaJakeChloe

markybill              -                       1999 -   BWV

marlouwrig - July 2003 - BCV

mattnkatsmum (Karen) - May 2006 - SSR

Meggysmum (Dawn) - 2012 -  BLT 

merylj (Chris, Julie and Meryl) - SSR 

michele1607 (the Farrow clan, Me, Michele, DH Faz & DS Josh)- June 2009 -AKL

Mickey73 (Karl, Gemma and Thea(7) ) - 2011

MickeyMcMouse      -              Oct 2001 -   VWL and BCV

Mickey_UK           -                       1994 -   OKW

mickg7dyd            -                Apr 2000 -   BWV and VB

miffy2003 (The Govier family) - March 2004 - SSR

mikki.young - 1992 - OKW

minniespal - June 2006 - BCV, February 2007 - AKV, March 2007 - VWL and BWV, OKW - April 2007, SSR - July 2007

MissToffee - 2002 - BCV 

molly18molly (Vicky Paul and Molly)  - March 2007 - SSR 

Mrs Hobbes (Emma) DH Glenn and DD Saffron and DSD Cameron  - Jan 2007 - AKV

mrs-mac - 2005 - SSR

MrsJobba1 - 1999 - BWV & 2005 - SSR

Nicola2010 (Nicola & Chris) - May 2006 - SSR

nobodies36 (Lisa and Linda) - June 2008 - BCV

ollie - Ian and Lynne - BWV and May 2006 OKW

pampat - 1993 - OKW and 1995 - VB

pappy                  -                 July 1992 -  OKW and VB

Paul G in the UK (Paul, Julie and Emma grounds) - Oct 2003 - SSR

paulh - 1999 - BWV

paulieuk1969 - January 2007 - SSR and November 2007 - AKV

paulrae -  Aug 2007 - SSR

Peebee                -                 May 2000 -  BWV

Penlanspice - March 04 - SSR

pinkgoddess76 (Gina) - 2008 - BCV

pmcpmc (caoimhe, eoin ros, kieran, margaret and patrick) - 2000 - BWV

PoppyBentley (Kelly & Alex) - 2007 - SSR

PoohBear's#1fan      -            Aug 2002 -  BCV

Pootle                      -                    1996 -  OKW and VB

princess jackson - 2005 - SSR

Princess Melanie - 2007 - SSR

psharrock                -             Sept 2002

pwwhitehead         -              Mar 2000 -   BWV

rabit - 2004 - SSR

Rascal1003 (Russ & Leeann Cook) - Sept 2005

razster (Mr & Mrs "Razster" and little miss "razsterette") - 2007 - AKV

RDP -  May 2008 - AKV

Richard Brufovetc (Richard, Avonia & Victoria) - 2007 - SSR

rivvo (Sue) - 

rsvdaz (Darren, Bev, Amy & Harry) - Sept 2008 - AKV

sallieanne (Sallie, DH Gary, DD Katie & twin brother Jack) - 1998  - BWV

SARATOGA ROB - Jan 2009 - SSR

saratogagirl (Julie & Ian Smith, Merthyr Tydfil) - 2004 - SSR

scottishsue (Sue, Keith and son Iain) - May 2007 - SSR

sehandiph (Sharon & Ian) - 1997 - Old Key West

shawty2 (Tony & Moira Stourbridge ) - 2002 - WLV 

Shooby doo (Shooby doo,Claire & Connor) - January 2009 - SSR 

Sid74 - October 2007 - OKW

skelfbsfb - November 2007 - OKW

spitspot (Kev&Diane) - 

spm20, Tracey, Samuel and Katie - 2003 - SSR 

squitty - Dec 2006 -VWL 

SNOWHITE7           -              Dec 2002 -   OKW

Stageman (Andrew and Grinda)  -  Feb 2007 - SSR

StevenKay - 2000 - VWL

stewdaviesuk - 2006 - SSR

Stuart D -  Feb 2006 - OKW

Sue in the UK -

sullyandsid (Caz and Jules) - October 2009 - AKL 

susieh (Sue and Steve) - 1995 - OKW

suzycute (Sue and Dave from St Albans) -  SSR

TartanTinker - 2007 - SSR

techandy - 2009 - BLT

TheFram4 - 2002 - BCV, VB and (more recently) SSR

The Real Scar (Chris and Diane) -  1995 - OKW / HH 

Tigger007              -               Dec 2002 -  BCV

Tiggery                 -                Nov 2002 -  BCV

TiggsTail - BLT - Oct 2008

Tink2312 - 2010 - BLT

Tinker74 (Tracey and Geoff) - Jan 2007 - SSR

tinkerbell 766 - Aug 2007 - AKV

TinkTatoo - February 2005 - OKW

Toonpies - 2008 - AKV

Treacle44 - May 2006 - SSR

Twilight Terror - (with nursetibs & plutodisney) September 2008 - AKV and 2010 BLT

udnylad                 -               July 2002 -  OKW and BCV

UK Crowbirds - 

UK Paul (Paul, Bev, Rebecca, Alex) - April 2004 - SSR

UKDEB (and Boss Hogg) - October 2006 - SSR

vabeth - November 2006 - SSR

vernon                    -                    1993 -  OKW

walkerford (Nigel Lesley Bethan Grace and another on the way in july '04) - April 2002 - VWL

Webmaster Penny        -          May 2001 -  VWL and BWV

Wedgeh - 2007 - AKL

Welsh Dragon - October 2006 - SSR

wen-tom - 2006 - SSR

wickesy - 2008 - AKV

wideeyes -  Septmber 2008 - AKV

willieboy - 2008 - SSR

wilma-bride (Joh and Gary) - Feb 07 - SSR

XxTheDramaQueenxX (Phil Trish and Amy) - 2006


----------



## keith/rob

please add us too

keith and rob 1999 bwv


----------



## Hilary

Okay!


----------



## crux

And us too!

Ian and Judith - 2001 VWL and BCV


----------



## Hilary

Gotcha!


----------



## KayleeUK

Thanks for this Hilary


----------



## Ian.Whiteley

Count me in too!!!
Ian - 36
Wendy - 37 (cradle snatcher!)
DD - Georgia - 5
DS - Joshua - 8

DVC members since 1999

Wilderness Lodge - 1998
Old Key West - 1999
Old Key West - 2000
BWV - 2000
BWV - 2001
9/8/2003 - OKW(2 Weeks) & 7 Day Eastern Cruise on Disney Magic !!!!   Yippeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!

Love to hear from any other Brits going on the cruise (23/8/03).


----------



## Hilary

Hi and welcome to the UK DVC board!   I've added you to the list.

3 weeks for your next trip?!  Sounds fabulous


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Hi Ian,

Wow, I thought we were the only DVC members in Milton Keynes!


Welcome to these boards they're an invaluable source of info, incredibly friendly and highly addictive


----------



## Ian.Whiteley

Hi Jo,

I didn't know there were any other DVC'ers in MK either! I was in the Disney Store the other day and they said they hardly ever saw a DVC members card.

How was BCV ? Bummer you've got to wait 2 years for your next trip.

Ian


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Hi Ian,

No, they had no clue in the Disney store as to what DVC was the first time I used the card in there last year, they're getting to know now though 

When we bought our first points last year (we're still newbies), we agreed that we'd always miss the third year out to keep a lid on the cost, with our lil'un being 1 1/2 next year that seemed a good year to skip, it doesn't seem like such a good idea now though - LOL 
We're planning 3 weeks in '05 though so that's keeping me going!

We loved the BCV, we stayed in a studio (but are now adding on as we loved the 1 beds!) the location is IMHO unbeatable and Stormalong Bay was wonderful especially as we'd decided there was no point going to water parks with a young baby.

And you still have your trip to come this year , I'd be really interested to hear what you think of August as that's when we're thinking of going next time to avoid taking DD out of school.


----------



## Ian.Whiteley

Hi Jo,

See what you mean about these sites being addictive!! As we are tied to school holidays too (DS-8 & DD-5) plus DW who is a Teaching Assistant we have spent alot of time at WDW in July/August over the years. Here are the obvious pro's (there are some!) and con's

 Pro's
1. Longer opening hours until late August
2. If you are there after mid August the locals go back to school and the crowds can thin a bit.
3. A Disney coach driver told me on our last visit that he reckons its getting less hectic than it used to be in July/August as lots of families are  taking kids out of school to get cheaper deals. 
4. Less chance of your favorite ride/pool being closed due to refurbishment!
5. There are no public holidays in the States at that time of year. I always try to avoid Memorial Day earlier in the year.

 Con's
1. It's hot and humid, but you didn't need me to tell you that.
2. Don't expect to find really short queues.
3. Hard to find any cheaper deals on flights etc.

Roll on August!!!

Ian


----------



## SpitSpot

New PC & user name now Hilary .Please include both Diane & myself .   Kev & Diane  

See you @ the next chat .
CBR                            96
Off Site                       97
Music R                       98
BW & Disney Cruise    00
OKW & VB & WL          02


----------



## Hilary

Okay!


----------



## ashleydoc

Add Us Too

Ashley ,DW Karen & DS Gary 

Members OKW since 1998


----------



## Hilary

Ashley!
Sorry to have taken so long to reply, but I've been away and am only just catching up on things.  I'm off to add you to the list now......


----------



## Ian Mac

Hi Hilary

Please add us to the list of UK members.

Ian & Gwyn    DVC members Boardwalk since December 1998.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Hilary

Hello Ian  and welcome to the DIS!

I have added you to our list


----------



## pmcpmc

and us caoimhe ,eoin ros ,kieran ,and of course margaret and patrick

I realised now it was 1998


----------



## marlouwrig

And of course us. Managed to persuade DH in July this year.  Hopefully we will be making our first trip home to BCV in Oct 2004.

Just received our final docs and membership cards last week.


----------



## BeverlyJ

Helloooooo to UK DVCers! So addicted to the DVC board that didn't notice this one until recently. Sorry!

Please could we be added?

Beverly, Will & Natasha Carr
BCV
March 2002

Thanks.

  & our little


----------



## Hilary

I've added you all in


----------



## pmcpmc

what about ya!


----------



## caroley

Can I be added too please?

Carole & Stephen BCV June 2002

(I might not have time to post these days, but I do lurk, honest   )


----------



## Hilary

Of course you can be added, Carole - lurkers are welcome too!


----------



## spm23

Can I be added please along with Tracey, Samuel and Katie.

SSR 2003

and as I am new, how do you all get the days counting down to your next holiday?


----------



## Hilary

I've added you, too


----------



## magicmouse2

Saratoga Springs new member 2003 
 'Magicmouse2'


----------



## Hilary

Magicmouse2 - sorry I've taken so long to add you to the list, but I've been away (again  ).

You're now included!


----------



## bluecdr

We're newbies. Bought SSR and BCV at New Year.


----------



## Hilary

Welcome Home - you're on the list


----------



## ALBA

Hi Hilary,

What a great idea, can you add us in.

ALBA (Ross & Andrea) VWL Sept 2001, VB Sept 2002

Thanks

Andrea


----------



## Hilary

Consider it done!   You're on the list.


----------



## walkerford

should have registered ages ago. Can you add us? Nigel Lesley Bethan Grace oh and another on the way in july!  VWL April 2002. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hilary

Congratulations on your expected new arrival!  

(Don't know whether the *pink* bounce is appropriate or not  )

I've added you to the list - glad to have you on board


----------



## JillyTup

Hi Hilary,

Could you please add you too?

BCV  July 2003

Jill & Mark


----------



## Hilary

All done


----------



## lynnemc

can you add us too

members at VB and BW since 2002

lynnemc


----------



## Hilary

I've added you to the list


----------



## hunty

Once in a while I post but certainly look so add me
OKW 270 points since 1998
Peter


----------



## gilld

Can you add us as well please....
Gill and Tony 
 BCV  270 points  2003


----------



## Miffy2003

Hi Hilary  

Can you add me please? The Govier family, Saratoga Springs 2004 (150 points)

Thank you!!

Karen


----------



## Hilary

You're on the list


----------



## Miffy2003

Thank you Hilary!


----------



## gilld

Hillary, can you add me please
BCV March 2003 270 points
   
Thank you.
PS I'm originally from Swansea too.


----------



## The Real Scar

Hi

Chris and Diane

okw & hh 1995


----------



## Hilary

Gill, Chris and Diane - I'm just off to add you all to the list 

(Sorry I've taken a while to respond, but I've been away - bet you can't guess where!  )


----------



## jjpenguin

Very sporadic poster here! And not even in the UK, but in the Netherlands, which is nearer the UK than the US. (but I do have a British passport)

 

jjpenguin


----------



## Hilary

Welcome, jjpenguin - I'm so sorry I didn't spot your post sooner!  

You're very welcome to post on the UK DVC board, we're glad to see you here.


----------



## PhilUK

Hi everyone

Phil, Julia and Kyle {6} Down


----------



## paulh

Well hilary i thought you would have me on the list BWV since 1999 next visit home end of august have to stay at SSR for 5 days rest of time on august rate as we have nearly used all our points up this year the amount of times we have been
Paulh


----------



## Hilary

Ooh er - only just seen your post, paul  

Sorry to have taken so long, but you're on there now


----------



## Halo

Please add 1 more.  

Halo OKW 2004.

New to the DIS.


----------



## rivvo

Please add me,
Thank you
Sue


----------



## Hilary

Hi Halo and rivvo 

Welcome to the DIS and the UK DVC board.  I've added you to the list 

(Halo - I was born and brought up in Eltham, in your neck of the woods.  Give it a  from me next time you're passing! )


----------



## Halo

Thanks Hilary. 

Give my regards to the Gower too - I used to do parachuting at Swansea airport when I was at Aberystwyth Uni. Something about a "Mumbles Mile" springs to mind


----------



## UK Paul

Hi Hiliary

Post us please

SSR April 2004 - first trip planned for Aug 2005

Paul, Bev, Rebecca & Alex 

Thanks


----------



## Hilary

I've added you to the list, Paul 

Halo - Sadly the Swansea Parachute Club no longer exists, and the airport itself is in dire straights at the moment .  The Mumbles Mile is still going well, however


----------



## LisaStockman

Hi everyone,

Great to see so many UK DVC members.
We are Paul and Lisa from Cornwall and we have just returned from Walt Disney World staying at Port Orleans Riverside. We went on a Open House at SSR and have signed up.
Hurrah!!!
Please could you add us to your list

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## Hilary

Woo hoo - great to have you on baord, Lisa and Paul 

Off to add you to the list...


----------



## acr4bbe

Hi everyone,

Please could you add us, Adrian, Floss & Rebecca. 

Just received official notification re SSR which we signed up to in Septemeber.

Thanks


----------



## Hilary

Welcome to the UK DVC board 

I'll add you to the list ... and "Welcome Home!"


----------



## TheFram4

please add us also - Thefram4

bit of a newbie to posting but have been an avid reader of the boards for a while










Carribbean Beach 1999
All Stars  2000, 2002
BWV & VB 2003
OKW 2004


----------



## Hilary

It's good to see you on the DVC board  

I'm off to add you to our list... If you let us know when you joined DVC and which is your home resort, I'll add that info too.


----------



## TheFram4

some more info from thefram4 - we have been members for two years with home resorts of: BCV VB and more recently SSR


----------



## disney13

HI,

I haven't posted for ages but have been lurking!

I am a proud DVC Owner at VWL.

Next trip home in August.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Hilary

Hi Andy   I've added you to the list


----------



## jmalg

Hi
Sue and Jeff here, we have just heard that we have passed ROFR on 152 pts at BWV.  Cannot wait to visit home for the 1st time.  I have just got to figure out how to get one of those countdowns on our postings, any help appreciated.  We live in not so sunny Lancashire.


----------



## Hilary

I'm adding you to our list now 

Congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## mark&sue

Please can you add Mark & Susan (and daughter Kirsty) to your list.  We purchased at SSR on October.


----------



## Hilary

I certainly can 

Congratulations!


----------



## TinkTatoo

Can you add me please Hilary, we have just closed on our first contract at OKW and passed ROFR on our second - now all we have to do is wait until August for our first look at our new home


----------



## Hilary

Off to add you as well 

Congratulations on your two contracts!


----------



## leise

Hi Hilary,
Can you add me too. We've just closed on our contract at OKW.  
Long time til we go though


----------



## Hilary

Congratulations, leise! 

I'll go and add you to our list now.


----------



## shawty2

Hi please add us as well. Tony & Moira Stourbridge, 
WLV since 2002


----------



## princess jackson

Hi there,

please add us to the list PRINCESS JACKSON 

just waiting to sign on the dotted line for SSR


----------



## Hilary

hi shawty2 and princess jackson - I've just added you to the list  .


----------



## UK Crowbirds

Please add us too.


----------



## Hilary

I've added you too


----------



## ellieandfaye

Please add us too.

Steve 32  
Sam 31
Ellie 3
Faye 1

SSR 2005


----------



## Hilary

Hi  and welcome to the DIS UK DVC board *and* congratulations on your purchase!

I'm off to add you to our list now...


----------



## Donald's 1st Mate

Just returned from the DCL repositioning cruise to LA.  Heard about this forum from many people, so wanted to register. First glance looks excellent so please could you add Pete & Sandy Jackson, 1997, Boardwalk Villas to your list.


----------



## kylie

us to

okw, wlv, bcv, ss 1st contract 1997


----------



## Hilary

Sorry to have taken a couple of days to respond, Donald's 1st mate, but I was away for the w/end.  I've added you to our list so now you need a 

 BIG  welcome to the UK DIS boards 

Kylie - I've added you to our list, too


----------



## ChipandDale

Please could you add us to your ever growing list - have just returned from repositioning cruise - WONDERFUL time esp the Pananma Canal.  

Margaret & Rob Smith

BWV/Y&B  1997


----------



## mrs-mac

Please could you add us to the list as well, SSR 2005

Many thanks


----------



## Hilary

You've both been added!   

A BIG welcome to you


----------



## chrisgeraci

Hi Bill,

My name is Chris and I am a friend of Aney Murray.  She speaks so highly of you and the great prices for your DVC points.  She recommended that I talk to you about points for a trip I am looking to plan for December 2006.  I know that is far ahead, but like Angey, I plan, plan, plan.  I have never bought points before so she suggested we talk. Please shoot me an email at your convenience.

Thanks.

Chris


----------



## mark@saratoga

Please can you add me to your list.

Mark, Tracey and Emily going home on the 22nd Aug to SSR.


----------



## Hilary

You've been added


----------



## jdyer

Hi,

Please add me to the list as well.
SSR - going 'home' for the first time in Jan '06


----------



## Hilary

Done


----------



## LeCras

Hi Hilary,

Could you add me and DH (Kevin) as well please? Bought into SSR in November 2003 - loving it!!   

Charlotte


----------



## Hilary

Hi Charlotte   I've added you, too.


----------



## susieh

Please add us too. 

Sue and Steve

OKW members since 1995


----------



## Hilary

Sue, you're on the list


----------



## Paul G in the UK

Count us in, SSR owners since October 2003, one visit so far, one to come next year.

Paul, Julie and Emma Grounds

Hartlepool.


----------



## Ali and boyz

Please add us to

David, Alison, David and Craig    

Bought in July, 2005  going home to SSR for the first time July, 2006


----------



## edenlee

Hi

Please count us in too - we own at BCV and have done so since 2002


----------



## Hilary

All added


----------



## happyj

and us


----------



## mikki.young

Please add me too - buying into OKW back in 1992 was the best investment we ever made!


----------



## Hilary

Added in 

(happyj - my apologies for not spotting your post sooner!  )


----------



## Rascal1003

Rascal1003 (Russ & Leeann Cook) signed up this September....Woohoo !!


----------



## happyj

Hilary said:
			
		

> Added in
> 
> (happyj - my apologies for not spotting your post sooner!  )


  
thats ok just happy to be part of the magic and cannot wait to go home


----------



## Hilary

Russ and Leeann, you're on the list


----------



## Lyndylou

David and Lynda Reid from Dundee. 5 DD's 2 DS. Vicki, Louise, Justin, Ann-Marie, Catriona, Kerry and John Quite new to the boards but just noticed the UK boards

   1992-Kissimmee --3 weeks
   1994-Kissimmee--3 weeks
   1996-All-Star sports  3 weeks
   1998-All-Star music   3 weeks   and finally could afford to buy in  to  dvc    at 300 points Boardwalk    YIPPEE
   1999 DD And friend BW 1 week
   2000 OKW 3 weks WOW
   2001 DD and DM OKW 3 weeks
   2003 OKW 3 weeks ---Paid up DVC loan
   2004 add on 150 points  at SSR
   2005  another add on 100 points   and 6  yes 6 weeks   3 OKW,
                                  1 BCV
                                  2 SSR
   Please can we join your list LOL Thanks


----------



## Hilary

> Please can we join your list LOL Thanks


Of course you can   Off to add your info now...


----------



## ollie

Hi Ollie here, please dont leave us behind.   Ian and Lynn


----------



## Hilary

Off to add you to the list ...


----------



## ollie

Hilary said:
			
		

> Off to add you to the list ...



I'm losing it for sure, I meant to also mention we are owners at BWV


----------



## Hilary




----------



## Chris and Pooh

Hello,
Please add us too, Chris and DW Bev. Bought into SSR Sep 2003


----------



## Hilary

Got it!


----------



## MrsJobba1

Please add us

1999 BWV & 2005 SSR

Many thanks


----------



## Hilary

All done


----------



## cathydisneynut

Please add me! A very recent member of the DVC! Jan. 06.


----------



## Hilary

All done


----------



## Desire 2b a princess

Please add us Desire 2b a Princess and M1CKEY also known as  Nicola and Gareth -OKW March 2006


----------



## Hilary

Done


----------



## catrinuk

catrin, dale, meg and myfi - bangor north wales - joined March 2005, first trip this christmas!!!


----------



## Hilary

Welcome to the DIS, catrin  Where will you be staying at Christmas?

Off to add you to our UK DVCers list ...


----------



## saratogagirl

Please add us to your great list

Julie & Ian Smith Merthyr Tydfil SSR 2004


----------



## Hilary

... and  to another member from Wales!

I'll add you to the list


----------



## catrinuk

we are going home to SSR for the first time from 13th Dec to 5th Jan, anyone else there at the same time?  cant wait to get there. I am planning everything already, booked MVMCP yesterday and am armed and ready to book my ADR's as soon as the time arrives. seems to require military planning!!!! but all good fun, we dont want to miss out on anything.


----------



## mattnkatsmum

Me too, me too  

SSR May 2006


----------



## Hilary

You're on the list now


----------



## cleopatra

Please add us too

Anne and Janet  -  Members since 2004


----------



## Hilary

You're on


----------



## ollie

Hi Hilary could you also add OKW to our contracts. Just bought another 150 points.

Thanks


----------



## Hilary

Congratualtions on your new contract     I've amended the list


----------



## Disney_Kev

Hilary , We have been members since 1998
Board Walk & Vero Beach
 
 Kev & Diane

Yorkshire


----------



## Hilary

Welcome to the DIS, Kev & Diane 

I'll add you to our list


----------



## lawlesslovewdw

Please add us to your list - SSR May 2006

John, Louise, Adam & Zac


----------



## UKVermonter

Hilary said:
			
		

> Here's a list of UK DVC members who post on this board!
> 
> acr4bbe  (Adrian, Floss and Rebecca) - September 2004 - SSR
> 
> ALBA (Ross & Andrea) -   Sept 2001 - VWL,  Sept 2002 - VB
> 
> Ali and boyz (David, Alison, David and Craig) -  July 2005 - SSR
> 
> Amanda Bown    -                  May 2003 -  VWL
> 
> AndyUK              -                  June 2001 -  VWL
> 
> ashleydoc (Ashley, Karen and Gary) - 1998 - OKW
> 
> Bad Llama          -                  June 2001 - VWL
> 
> BeverlkJ (Beverly, Will and Natahsa) - March 2002 - BCV
> 
> Bexx                  -                   Mar 2002 -  OKW
> 
> bluecdr - Jan 2004 -  SSR and BCV
> 
> Carole & Stephen -  June 2002 - BCV
> 
> cathydisneynut - January 2006
> 
> catrinuk (catrin, dale, meg and myfi) - March 2005
> 
> ChipandDale (Margaret and Rob) - 1997 - BWV
> 
> Chris and Pooh (Chris and DW Bev) - 2003 - SSR
> 
> chris16              -                   Aug 2001 -  OKW
> 
> ChrissyDerekOKW - June 2000 - OKW
> 
> cleopatra (Anne and Janet ) - 2004
> 
> crux (Ian and Judith) -  2001 - VWL and BCV
> 
> daipp                  -                  May 2003 - BCV
> 
> debbyLL             -                         1999  - BWV
> 
> Desire 2b a Princess and M1CKEY (Nicola and Gareth) - OKW - March 2006
> 
> disney13 (Andy) - VWL
> 
> Disney Kev - 1998 - Board Walk & Vero Beach
> 
> Donald's 1st Mate (Pete & Sandy Jackson) - 1997- Boardwalk Villas
> 
> edenlee - 2002 - BCV
> 
> eeyorewood - Jan 2003 - BCV
> 
> ellieandfaye (Steve, Sam, Ellie, Faye) - 2005  - SSR
> 
> Fantasia Sam    -                   May 2003 -  BCV
> 
> gilld - March 2003 - BCV
> 
> Guff                   -                          1992 -  OKW and VB
> 
> Halo - 2004 - OKW
> 
> happyj
> 
> Hilary                 -                   July 2001 -  VWL
> 
> Ian Mac (Ian & Gwyn) - Dec 1998 - BWV
> 
> Ian.Whiteley - 1999
> 
> jdyer - SSR
> 
> JillyTup (Jill and Mark) - July 2003 - BCV
> 
> jjcollins - 1995 - OKW and VB
> 
> jmalg (Sue and Jeff) -  January 2005 - BWV
> 
> john storey (John and Leslie - May 2004 -
> 
> jools                 -                          1998 -   BWV
> 
> kacale                 -                  June 2002 - VB
> 
> Kaylee                -                  Nov 2000 -  BWV
> 
> keith and rob     -                          1999 - BWV
> 
> Kevin Stringer     -                  Feb 2000 -  BWV
> 
> Kylie - okw, wlv, bcv, ss 1st contract 1997
> 
> LeCras (Charlotte and Kevin) - November 2003 - SSR
> 
> leise - February 2005 - OKW
> 
> LisaStockman (Paul and Lisa) -  October 2004 - SSR
> 
> lyndylou (David, Lynda Reid, Vicki, Louise, Justin, Ann-Marie, Catriona, Kerry and John) - 1998 - BW & SSR
> 
> lynnemc - 2002 - VB and BW
> 
> Magicmouse2 - 2003 - SSR
> 
> mark@saratoga (Mark, Tracey and Emily) - SSR
> 
> mark&sue (Mark, Sue and Lisa) - October 2004 - SSR
> 
> markybill              -                       1999 -   BWV
> 
> marlouwrig - July 2003 - BCV
> 
> mattnkatsmum (Karen) - May 2006 - SSR
> 
> MickeyMcMouse      -              Oct 2001 -   VWL and BCV
> 
> Mickey_UK           -                       1994 -   OKW
> 
> mickg7dyd            -                Apr 2000 -   BWV and VB
> 
> miffy2003 (The Govier family) - March 2004 - Saratoga Springs
> 
> mikki.young - 1992 - OKW
> 
> mrs-mac - 2005 - SSR
> 
> MrsJobba1 - 1999 - BWV & 2005 - SSR
> 
> ollie - Ian and Lynne - BWV and May 2006 OKW
> 
> pappy                  -                 July 1992 -  OKW and VB
> 
> Paul G in the UK (Paul, Julie and Emma grounds) - Oct 2003 - SSR
> 
> paulh - 1999 - BWV
> 
> Peebee                -                 May 2000 -  BWV
> 
> pmcpmc (caoimhe, eoin ros, kieran, margaret and patrick) - 2000 - BWV
> 
> PoohBear's#1fan      -            Aug 2002 -  BCV
> 
> Pootle                      -                    1996 -  OKW and VB
> 
> princess jackson - 2005 - SSR
> 
> psharrock                -             Sept 2002
> 
> pwwhitehead         -              Mar 2000 -   BWV
> 
> Rascal1003 (Russ & Leeann Cook) - Sept 2005
> 
> rivvo (Sue) -
> 
> saratogagirl (Julie & Ian Smith, Merthyr Tydfil) - 2004 - SSR
> 
> shawty2 (Tony & Moira Stourbridge ) - 2002 - WLV
> 
> spitspot (Kev&Diane) -
> 
> spm20, Tracey, Samuel and Katie - 2003 - SSR
> 
> SNOWHITE7           -              Dec 2002 -   OKW
> 
> StevenKay - 2000 - VWL
> 
> susieh (Sue and Steve) - 1995 - OKW
> 
> TheFram4 - 2002 - BCV, VB and (more recently) SSR
> 
> The Real Scar (Chris and Diane) -  1995 - OKW / HH
> 
> Tigger007              -               Dec 2002 -  BCV
> 
> Tiggery                 -                Nov 2002 -  BCV
> 
> TinkTatoo - February 2005 - OKW
> 
> udnylad                 -               July 2002 -  OKW and BCV
> 
> UK Crowbirds -
> 
> UK Paul (Paul, Bev, Rebecca, Alex) - April 2004 - SSR
> 
> vernon                    -                    1993 -  OKW
> 
> walkerford (Nigel Lesley Bethan Grace and another on the way in july '04) - April 2002 - VWL
> 
> Webmaster Penny        -          May 2001 -  VWL and BWV





Add me to please. Pop Century 2005 and next month again.


----------



## UKVermonter

Hilary said:
			
		

> Here's a list of UK DVC members who post on this board!
> 
> acr4bbe  (Adrian, Floss and Rebecca) - September 2004 - SSR
> 
> ALBA (Ross & Andrea) -   Sept 2001 - VWL,  Sept 2002 - VB
> 
> Ali and boyz (David, Alison, David and Craig) -  July 2005 - SSR
> 
> Amanda Bown    -                  May 2003 -  VWL
> 
> AndyUK              -                  June 2001 -  VWL
> 
> ashleydoc (Ashley, Karen and Gary) - 1998 - OKW
> 
> Bad Llama          -                  June 2001 - VWL
> 
> BeverlkJ (Beverly, Will and Natahsa) - March 2002 - BCV
> 
> Bexx                  -                   Mar 2002 -  OKW
> 
> bluecdr - Jan 2004 -  SSR and BCV
> 
> Carole & Stephen -  June 2002 - BCV
> 
> cathydisneynut - January 2006
> 
> catrinuk (catrin, dale, meg and myfi) - March 2005
> 
> ChipandDale (Margaret and Rob) - 1997 - BWV
> 
> Chris and Pooh (Chris and DW Bev) - 2003 - SSR
> 
> chris16              -                   Aug 2001 -  OKW
> 
> ChrissyDerekOKW - June 2000 - OKW
> 
> cleopatra (Anne and Janet ) - 2004
> 
> crux (Ian and Judith) -  2001 - VWL and BCV
> 
> daipp                  -                  May 2003 - BCV
> 
> debbyLL             -                         1999  - BWV
> 
> Desire 2b a Princess and M1CKEY (Nicola and Gareth) - OKW - March 2006
> 
> disney13 (Andy) - VWL
> 
> Disney Kev - 1998 - Board Walk & Vero Beach
> 
> Donald's 1st Mate (Pete & Sandy Jackson) - 1997- Boardwalk Villas
> 
> edenlee - 2002 - BCV
> 
> eeyorewood - Jan 2003 - BCV
> 
> ellieandfaye (Steve, Sam, Ellie, Faye) - 2005  - SSR
> 
> Fantasia Sam    -                   May 2003 -  BCV
> 
> gilld - March 2003 - BCV
> 
> Guff                   -                          1992 -  OKW and VB
> 
> Halo - 2004 - OKW
> 
> happyj
> 
> Hilary                 -                   July 2001 -  VWL
> 
> Ian Mac (Ian & Gwyn) - Dec 1998 - BWV
> 
> Ian.Whiteley - 1999
> 
> jdyer - SSR
> 
> JillyTup (Jill and Mark) - July 2003 - BCV
> 
> jjcollins - 1995 - OKW and VB
> 
> jmalg (Sue and Jeff) -  January 2005 - BWV
> 
> john storey (John and Leslie - May 2004 -
> 
> jools                 -                          1998 -   BWV
> 
> kacale                 -                  June 2002 - VB
> 
> Kaylee                -                  Nov 2000 -  BWV
> 
> keith and rob     -                          1999 - BWV
> 
> Kevin Stringer     -                  Feb 2000 -  BWV
> 
> Kylie - okw, wlv, bcv, ss 1st contract 1997
> 
> LeCras (Charlotte and Kevin) - November 2003 - SSR
> 
> leise - February 2005 - OKW
> 
> LisaStockman (Paul and Lisa) -  October 2004 - SSR
> 
> lyndylou (David, Lynda Reid, Vicki, Louise, Justin, Ann-Marie, Catriona, Kerry and John) - 1998 - BW & SSR
> 
> lynnemc - 2002 - VB and BW
> 
> Magicmouse2 - 2003 - SSR
> 
> mark@saratoga (Mark, Tracey and Emily) - SSR
> 
> mark&sue (Mark, Sue and Lisa) - October 2004 - SSR
> 
> markybill              -                       1999 -   BWV
> 
> marlouwrig - July 2003 - BCV
> 
> mattnkatsmum (Karen) - May 2006 - SSR
> 
> MickeyMcMouse      -              Oct 2001 -   VWL and BCV
> 
> Mickey_UK           -                       1994 -   OKW
> 
> mickg7dyd            -                Apr 2000 -   BWV and VB
> 
> miffy2003 (The Govier family) - March 2004 - Saratoga Springs
> 
> mikki.young - 1992 - OKW
> 
> mrs-mac - 2005 - SSR
> 
> MrsJobba1 - 1999 - BWV & 2005 - SSR
> 
> ollie - Ian and Lynne - BWV and May 2006 OKW
> 
> pappy                  -                 July 1992 -  OKW and VB
> 
> Paul G in the UK (Paul, Julie and Emma grounds) - Oct 2003 - SSR
> 
> paulh - 1999 - BWV
> 
> Peebee                -                 May 2000 -  BWV
> 
> pmcpmc (caoimhe, eoin ros, kieran, margaret and patrick) - 2000 - BWV
> 
> PoohBear's#1fan      -            Aug 2002 -  BCV
> 
> Pootle                      -                    1996 -  OKW and VB
> 
> princess jackson - 2005 - SSR
> 
> psharrock                -             Sept 2002
> 
> pwwhitehead         -              Mar 2000 -   BWV
> 
> Rascal1003 (Russ & Leeann Cook) - Sept 2005
> 
> rivvo (Sue) -
> 
> saratogagirl (Julie & Ian Smith, Merthyr Tydfil) - 2004 - SSR
> 
> shawty2 (Tony & Moira Stourbridge ) - 2002 - WLV
> 
> spitspot (Kev&Diane) -
> 
> spm20, Tracey, Samuel and Katie - 2003 - SSR
> 
> SNOWHITE7           -              Dec 2002 -   OKW
> 
> StevenKay - 2000 - VWL
> 
> susieh (Sue and Steve) - 1995 - OKW
> 
> TheFram4 - 2002 - BCV, VB and (more recently) SSR
> 
> The Real Scar (Chris and Diane) -  1995 - OKW / HH
> 
> Tigger007              -               Dec 2002 -  BCV
> 
> Tiggery                 -                Nov 2002 -  BCV
> 
> TinkTatoo - February 2005 - OKW
> 
> udnylad                 -               July 2002 -  OKW and BCV
> 
> UK Crowbirds -
> 
> UK Paul (Paul, Bev, Rebecca, Alex) - April 2004 - SSR
> 
> vernon                    -                    1993 -  OKW
> 
> walkerford (Nigel Lesley Bethan Grace and another on the way in july '04) - April 2002 - VWL
> 
> Webmaster Penny        -          May 2001 -  VWL and BWV





Add me to please. Pop Century 2005 and next month again. Stockton On Tees UK


----------



## KayleeUK

This is a list of UK DVC Members not a holiday chart 

Join us on the UK Community Board link in my signature and reply to the Holiday Chart we will add you there


----------



## Hilary

lawlesslovewdw - I've added youto the list 

UKVermonter - hope you find the Holiday Chart ok!


----------



## Stuart D

You can add me to the list of UK based DVC owners if you want. OKW. We completed in Feb 2006


----------



## Minniespal

Can you add me to the list ~ BCVs June 2006.

Thanks.


----------



## Hilary

All done


----------



## cheryl.UK

Please add us.  

Cheryl and Boris  2006 SSR


----------



## Hilary

Done


----------



## BJH dunmow

One more for the club

SSR July 06

Thanks

Bruce


----------



## Hilary

Welcome on board!


----------



## Sallieanne

Please add us: Sallie, DH Gary, DD Katie & twin brother Jack 

BWV 1998


----------



## Hilary

Hi sallieanne   You're on the list


----------



## Jets fan

Can you add us, Jayne and Tina - sisters - OKW. Joined in May 06. 

Many thanks


----------



## Welsh Dragon

Hi 
We are very new, just got back last week and joined the DVC at Saratoga springs resort and spa.
Soooo excited about it and so glad to find this site.
xx


----------



## Hilary

I've added you both, Jets fan and Welsh Dragon 

_(Sorry to have a taken a few days to do this, but I've been away from the PC  )_


----------



## jns

Can we be added too    we have joined the family

Saratoga springs resort and spa  November 2006 Jackie (JNS) and family


----------



## Hilary

jns said:
			
		

> Can we be added too?



Of course you can !


----------



## brightspark

Hi please add us too, we joined in October, and are 'going home' for the first time in Jan

Helen and Chris


----------



## k2kvk

Please add us too

Kevin & Doreen - from Scotland

OKW members since 1993


----------



## Hilary

You're on the list   Welcome Home all of you, and ...

... Kevin and Doreen - welcome to the DIS!


----------



## Sue in the UK

add us too


----------



## Hilary

Sue in the UK said:


> add us too



... you got it


----------



## KemlynBovrilDrinker

Two more newbies - John and Yvonne Dec 06


----------



## Hilary

Just going to add you to the list now


----------



## dor1

More work for you Hilary!
Dave and Karen Joined SSR dec 06

Many thanks
Dave


----------



## Hilary

Well, they do say a woman's work is never done, and I guess DVC women are no different


----------



## Debs1968

Hi, I am new to the boards (though have been lurking as a visitor for quite a while now  ).  Please can you add me to the list:

Debbie & Alan (Debs1968) Members of SSR since Dec 2005

Thank you


----------



## emmad1973

Hi,
My name is Emma and My husband is Martyn we have just joined DVC and have bought points at SSR.  We are from Somerset.  Please add us to teh list of UK members

Thanks

Emma


----------



## Hilary

Hi Debbie and Emma  and welcome to the boards!

I've added you to our list


----------



## 1andrea

Hi 
Can we be added please Andrea, John and Olivia bought at SSR June 2006


----------



## wilma-bride

Can we be added too please

Joh and Gary, own at Saratoga Springs since Feb 07


----------



## claireloveseeyore

Please add us, Kevin and Audrey joined December 2006 and first time home (SSR) 22 December 07- 3 January 08.  Thanks.


----------



## CustardTart

Us too please! Richard and Karen joined February 2007 and home resort is VWL - can't wait to go home...


----------



## Tinker74

Hi can we be added...Tracey and Geoff...SSR ...bought in Jan 2007.


----------



## Hilary

Crikey!  A whole bus-load of you all at once  

You're all on the list  

1andrea - I'm so sorry it's taken me this long to spot your post    I don't know how I missed it, but you're on the list at last.


----------



## Minniespal

Can you add AKV - 100 points bought February 2007


----------



## Hilary

Added


----------



## CustardTart

Please add SSR to my entry, bought February 2007!   Thank you...


----------



## Stageman

Please add us to the list (Andrew and Grinda) Saratoga Springs / Feb 2007


----------



## Merylj

Us too! Chris, Julie and Meryl - thrilled to have SSR as our home


----------



## Merylj

Just added something


----------



## wilma-bride

Merylj said:


> Just added something



Nice siggy picture - I've got one too


----------



## UKDEB

Merylj said:


> Just added something



That's really odd - it's showing in this post only, not any of your others.


----------



## Hilary

all added


----------



## Richard Bruvofetc

Could you add Richard, Avonia & Victoria; we've just joined SSR


----------



## Hilary

I certainly could!


----------



## Minniespal

Hilary,

We have just bought more points in VWL and BWV 

Can you add please.

Thanx.


----------



## Hilary

Minniespal said:


> Hilary,
> 
> We have just bought more points in VWL and BWV
> 
> Can you add please.
> 
> Thanx.


I certainly can


----------



## molly18molly

Please can you add Vicky Paul and Molly  

We have just purchased at SSR and should receive our closing documents any day now.......


----------



## Hilary

Off to add you now, Molly - Welcome Home!


----------



## CustardTart

Hilary, we've just purchased an add-on at AKV - can you include that too please?


----------



## Hilary




----------



## jjpenguin

Hi Kaylee, can you add me too? Not technically UK but still...


----------



## squitty

Hi

Could you add us to the list please...VWL Dec 2006

Thanks


----------



## Hilary

All done, jj and squitty


----------



## MarkLyndaJakeChloe

Please could you add us to the list. Much appreciated.


----------



## harrinp1

Hi Can you please add me to the list, recently purchased at SSR.


----------



## Treacle44

Could you add me please? 

Treacle44 
DVC members since May 2006
Home resort SSR.

Thanks


----------



## Hilary

All on the list 

...and Welcometo the UK DIS boards, harrinp1 and MarkLyndaJakeChloe!


----------



## dutchie027

hi Hilary,

Can you add Naomi and Justin - SSR  

Thanks!


----------



## Ariel11

Hi Hilary!
Please add Jonny, Tracy & Tom.
We joined Saratoga Springs Jan this year.  This is all new to us!!
We are having our first DVC visit this December (07) and we're having a Disney wedding whilst we're there!!


----------



## Hilary

All on!  

 Welcome to the UK DIS, dutchie027! 

_(Sorry to have taken a while to get around to adding you to the list, but I've been away for a few days and am only now catching up)_


----------



## scottishsue

Hi...........  we have just joined SSR this week.  Can you please add us?
We are Sue, Keith and son Iain.


----------



## Hilary

scottishsue said:


> Hi...........  we have just joined SSR this week.  Can you please add us?
> We are Sue, Keith and son Iain.



Congratulations!  

I've added you to the list


----------



## crushman

please add pepples22 and       crushman (donna +Trev) hehehehe we're in AKV


----------



## Hilary

Welcome to the DIS, crushman   I've added you to the list


----------



## Ariel11

Hi Hilary,
We asked to be added in March  and we're still waiting!


----------



## Hilary

> Hi Hilary,
> We asked to be added in March  and we're still waiting!


Now, I may not be the fastest thing on two legs , but I did add you just a few days after you posted on 3rd May when I got back from a trip away!  

I think you probably thought I'd forgotten you because of my poorly worded post:


Hilary said:


> All on!
> 
> Welcome to the UK DIS, dutchie027!
> 
> _(Sorry to have taken a while to get around to adding you to the list, but I've been away for a few days and am only now catching up)_



"All on!" referred to everyone who had posted since the last time I updated the list 

If you don't believe me, take a look at the list - you're definitely there on my screen  (and you can even check the 'edited by' date to make sure I haven't just sneaked you on!)


----------



## Ariel11

Thanks for the reply Hilary...but I'm not Dutchie027...who the reply is too


----------



## Hilary

Ariel11 said:


> Thanks for the reply Hilary...but I'm not Dutchie027...who the reply is too


I'm not very good at this trying-to-explain-myself lark, am I? LOL!

My reply was in response to both yours and dutchie027's posts, that's why I said "*All *on!"

Anyway, none of that really matters  The bottom line is that you *are *on the list!!  Phew!


----------



## Ariel11

Thanks Hilary...I've just checked the list and we're on it  ...yeah I know....I should've done that in the first place!!! Sorry for the trouble  . I'm still learning how to get round these boards.


----------



## Hilary

Ariel11 said:


> Thanks Hilary...I've just checked the list and we're on it  ...yeah I know....I should've done that in the first place!!! Sorry for the trouble  . I'm still learning how to get round these boards.



No problem, and absolutely no need to apologise for anything - we got there in the end LOL!


----------



## XxTheDramaQueenxX

Phil Trish and Amy members since 2006


----------



## Hilary

Done


----------



## vabeth

And me please!
Saratoga Springs since Nov 2006.
I haven't posted on here for a loooong time, but i've been lurking around the DVC boards for quite some time now and the information i picked up was the deciding factor for us, so i'd like to say a big *thank you*! 
We're going home for the first time in 8 weeks and i can't wait!


----------



## Brer_Claire

Hi, 

Could you add me to your list too please!! 

We bought at Saratoga springs in January and are going home for the first time in February 2008  

Veronica, fancy seeing you here  !!!


----------



## Hilary

You're both on the list


----------



## Dizneemad

You can add us to the list

 Paul and Allison

2004 BWV


----------



## happyj

Hi You have me down but can u add 2005 SSR and AKV
Thankyou happyj


----------



## Hilary

Done


----------



## Minniespal

Hi,

Can you add:-

OKW - April 2007

SSR - July 2007

Thanks.


----------



## Hilary

> Can you add:-
> 
> OKW - April 2007
> 
> SSR - July 2007



Now that's what I call obsessive  

All done


----------



## Claire L

Hello  Can you add me to the AKV owners  

Claire


----------



## Hilary

I've added you to the list, Claire


----------



## Elliott22

Hi

We joined DVC in summer 2006 - members then at Boardwalk & Sartoga Springs and joined Animal Kingdom Villas in 2007.

Emjoy the magic


----------



## Hilary

I've added you to the list, Sue & Clive


----------



## Princess_Melanie

Hi...please can you add us to the list....

Melanie and Aaron - SSR July 2007

1st trip home planned for December 2008!!


----------



## Hilary

You're on the list, too


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

I didn't realise this bit exists, we're just waiting for fed ex to collect our documents and then we're ready to go. Signed up finally this year, Saratoga Springs here we come. Please add us to your list.

Alison, Stephen and Lucy


----------



## Hilary

Sorry to have taken so long to add you, bibbidi - but you're on the list now


----------



## juliebrooks35

Hi,
This is my first post and we bought 160 points at AKV in July. I'm so excited and can't wait to go   Learning so much from these boards, so a big thanks to all.
Anyway, please can you add us to the list.
Julie, Paul, Danielle, Logan & Chiara.
Thanks


----------



## Hilary

Hi Julie  and welcome to the DIS UK boards!

I've added you to the list of UK DVCers.


----------



## jharrowell

Hiya,

I've put in a few posts and totally forgot to post here.

Anyway, please add me to the list as a member at SSR since 2006 (and I love it, no regrets at all  )


----------



## Hilary

> I've put in a few posts and totally forgot to post here.


There's absolutely no obligation to be put on the list !  It's just something that we started and it's carried on and got bigger and bigger ...

I'm off to add you now


----------



## lagunn

Hi Hilary,
Can you please add us on the list,, as of today we are the proud owners of 205 points for AKV.
Lesley and Dave..
Can't wait till next year to start using them..


----------



## Hilary

Congratulations!   Off to add you to the list now!


----------



## tinkerbell 766

Hi everyone
I bought 160 points at AKV in August.  Got a great deal as my daughter was a cast member at the time and got a hefty discount.  What with that and the favourable £/$ rate at the moment, I couldn't turn it down!!!!!  Am so excited but won't be going home until September next year. 
Can anybody tell me when I will recieve my pin number in the post which will enable me to log onto the members website?  I realise the post between US and UK is slow but I thought it would be here by now.  
I know it will be fun talking to you all and would you please add me to your list of members


----------



## Hilary

Hi tinkerbell 

I'm adding you to the list 

Sorry, I don't know about the PIN number time scale, but hope you get it soon!


----------



## lagunn

Our pin number was e-mailed to us the day after we purchased  our points.


----------



## epcot1stfave

Hi Hilary can you please add us to the list we are proud owners at SSR   
Michael and Trish


----------



## Hilary

epcot1stfave said:


> can you please add us to the list


Just added you  

Congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## BELFAST_BOY

Stick me on too SSR 2007


----------



## AlisonB

Hi Hilary

Could you add me and Shaun (Bonzo) to the list please - VWL since September 2007.

Thanks!


----------



## PoppyBentley

Hello....
Please can you add us too...new members....Kelly and Alex SSR 100 points.


----------



## Hilary

Off to put you all on the list ...


----------



## razster

Dear Hilary,

Please add Mr & Mrs "Razster" and little miss "razsterette"

We are now the proud and excited owners of points at AKV

Hi to all my new neighbours!!!

Raz


----------



## Hilary

the razsters are now on the list


----------



## Paulieuk1969

Hilary

Please can you add me and Ruth to the list, owners of 220 points at SSR since Jan 07 & added on 135 AKV points last week.


----------



## skelfbsfb

Hi Hilary, can you put my family on the list as well.  160 points at OKW, bought november this year.


----------



## Hilary

I've added you both to the list


----------



## joanflo

Hi Hilary
Can you please add me (Joan) to the list VWL 2000 and added on at AKV Aug 2007.  Thanks.


----------



## junior27

Hi Hilary,

Could you please add my DW and I to the list - 270 points @ AKV bought a couple of days ago


----------



## julie.uk

Hi Hilary
could you please add us as well (Julie and Brian).
We have just completed and received our pin no for 150 points BWV 2007

Thank you


----------



## Hilary

Just catching up with these after a quick trip to SSR and OKW  

You're all on the list


----------



## junior27

Thank you


----------



## penlanspice

Hi Hilary

Can you add us to please

Penlanspice - March 04 - SSR


----------



## Hilary

penlanspice said:


> Can you add us to please



I certainly can


----------



## suzycute

Please can you add us (Sue and Dave from St Albans) - 100 points at SSR.  Many thanks!!


----------



## jen_uk

Can you please add me, Jen & Alex 160 points at SSR ta!


----------



## granmaz

About to pay up tonight after buying SSR when there in early December!  John and Marilyn.


----------



## Wedgeh

168 points at Animal Kingdom Lodge, can't wait to go there for our honeymoon in September 2008. Tom & Beth


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

Could we be added please?

The Murray Family  BCV  October 2007
 Thanks


----------



## Hilary

You're all on the list now


----------



## angel659

Can you add me please.

Michelle and Bruce Dec 07 Animal Kingdom Villas


----------



## Hilary

angel659 said:


> Can you add me please.


Added


----------



## paulrae

please add us 200 SSR - Bought Aug 2007


----------



## Hilary

You're on


----------



## Becx N Gav

Hi there, could we be added please?

Becx N Gav joined Oct 2007 SSR

Thanks!


----------



## Hilary

You're on!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Corinna and Graham. We became members in November 2007 and our home resort is Old Key West


----------



## Hilary

You've been added


----------



## billiecat

Hi, new to this forum, was referred to it from another forum thanks to Dolphingirl47.

Please can you add Madhu and Bob, SSR purchased in 2004.


----------



## Hilary

Hi, billiecat  and welcome to the DIS!

You're on our list


----------



## varun_g53

Ihufjkb Rs Ljn087y\


----------



## barrysprot36

Could you add us please. Just passed ROFR for Old Key West    .

Barry and Caron


----------



## Hilary

> Could you add us please. Just passed ROFR for Old Key West


Done


----------



## Handsomeprince

Can you add us also, please.

Neil & Lindy - members since 10/05.

Question: Whats all this about free DDP's?


----------



## Leanne1977

Please add us to the list, we just passed ROFR at SSR just waiting to close   

Thanks Leanne and Chris


----------



## Hilary

All done


----------



## Nicola2010

Hi everyone,

Can i be added to the list too (Nicola & Chris) DVC members since May 2006.

Home resport is Saratoga Springs & Spa Resort, we have booked our first stay there today, we go on 27th Sept 08 wahoo!

Plan to go back to SSR and get married at WP in May 2010 double wahoo!


----------



## Hilary

You've been added


----------



## forceword

We've just heard that we have closed today. 

150 points at Beach Club

Can't wait to book our first trip home. Planning for Easter 2009.

I'm already thinking of add-ons.  

Liam and Mary

New London DVC-ers


----------



## Hilary

You're on the list


----------



## stewdaviesuk

Hi All

We have been DVC members at SS since 2006. Never realised this board had a UK section so I will make sure I am a regular visitor from now on.

Stew, Ann and Jamie


----------



## Hilary

Hi Stew, and welcome to the UK DIS DVC boards   

I've added you to our list.


----------



## Mrs Hobbes

Mrs Hobbes (Emma) DH Glenn and DD Saffron and DSD Cameron

DVD members at AKV since Jan 2007


----------



## UKDEB

Hey, welcome there, Stew, Ann and Jamie!  

Do come and join us over on UK Trip Planning and UK Community.


----------



## Hilary

Mrs Hobbes - you've been added  

_(sorry it took me a few days to do it!)_


----------



## Mrs Hobbes

Hilary said:


> Mrs Hobbes - you've been added
> 
> _(sorry it took me a few days to do it!)_




thanks


----------



## marbella_chris

hi guys,

can you add us please, 

we are at Beach Club Villas And Vero Beach Since 2002

thanks

Chris and Natasha


----------



## Hilary

marbella_chris said:


> hi guys,
> 
> can you add us please,
> 
> we are at Beach Club Villas And Vero Beach Since 2002
> 
> thanks
> 
> Chris and Natasha




All done


----------



## nobodies36

Just passed ROFR on 220 BCV points. Just waiting to close. I'm Lisa and I bought with my mum Linda.


----------



## wen-tom

Hi Hilary, could you add me too pls  

SSR bought in 2006. could have sworn i posted on this thread a while back but I cant find my post and i'm not on the list so i guess i didn't  .

14 days until my next trip and 1st trip "home" to SSR.


----------



## Hilary

all present and correct


----------



## LORNA ANN

Hi can you add us too 
saratoga springs resort 2005. 

We love our DVC didnt realise there were so many UK members.
Go back 26th Sept 08 again Jan 09 & Sept 09 can hardly wait.


----------



## LORNA ANN

You will love staying at Saratoga we loved everything about this resort (apart from the fact they didnt say welcome home ) Fantastic apartment great view of DTD, easy walk in evening for dinner ,good buses just all round great !!


----------



## wickesy

Just got my membership card today.  We have got 160 points at Animal Kingdom Villas.

Now I'm counting down the days to the end of August so I can book to use our developer points at Saratoga Springs next March/April.


----------



## lawlesslovewdw

Got addonitus added another contract at SSR May 2008


----------



## Hilary

All updated


----------



## pinkgoddess76

Can you add me on please I have 160 at BCV just closed 2 days ago.
Thanks, Gina


----------



## Hilary

You're on the list


----------



## disneydafty

Can you add us too.

Members since 1999

Boardwalk, Vero Beach, Old Key West & Saratoga Springs .


----------



## Hilary

> Can you add us too.



 Done


----------



## TartanTinker

Hi could you add us to the list

Saratoga Springs Resort - 2007

Thanks


----------



## Hilary

Hi Tartan Tinker   You're on the list


----------



## Twilight Terror

Sat at Orlando Airport (flight delayed by 4hrs), and logging on to check out the DVC section because... we have just joined! Yay!

Me, my mum (nursetibs) and sister (plutodisney) have just taken out 210 points at Animal Kingdom Villas and are looking forward to booking SSR next year with our developer points! Yay!


----------



## wideeyes

Hi, I just joined and got 202 points at Animal Kingdom Villas


----------



## catrinuk

can you modify our entry - we have had another baby - Welcome Nel to the DVC family! thanks


----------



## pepples22

Hilary said:


> *Here's a list of UK DVC members who post on this board! *
> 
> crushman and pepples22 (Trev + donna) - 2007 - AKV



Hi Hilary!!!

 Can you please alter Trev and I to include SSR 2008  

Hopefully going to buy more soon!!!

Thanks


----------



## Hilary

Woo hoo - *lots *of entries to catch up with!   

Sorry to have kept you waiting for a few days, but I've added/changed you all now


----------



## chip&dale1

Hi,Put us on the list please  SSR Oct 2005


----------



## Hilary

Done


----------



## rsvdaz

were in 

Darren, Bev, Amy & Harry

220 points at AKV Sept08


----------



## Hilary

rsvdaz said:


> were in
> 
> Darren, Bev, Amy & Harry
> 
> 220 points at AKV Sept08


...and you've been added to the list!


----------



## UKDEB

I suppose I should get us added to this esteemed list .  Boss Hogg and I bought at SSR in October, 2006.


----------



## Hilary

Yes, Deb, come on in and don't be shy  

I've added you on


----------



## london1973

London1973  Daz, Debs,Callum and Toby SSR members since 2005 all mad Reading FC fans if there's any others say Hello  (add us please Hilary)


----------



## Hilary

Added


----------



## Ann B

Hi,
Could we be added please?
Just closed on SSR yesterday.    
Thanks
Ann and John

p.s.  Can't believe how many UK DVC owners there on this list!


----------



## Hilary

Welcome Home!  

You're on our list


----------



## Alexandjohn

hi please add us to the list
alex and john memebers since 1996


----------



## Hilary

Done


----------



## sehandiph

Hi,

please can we be added to the list - Sharon & Ian 
members at Old Key West since 1997


----------



## Hilary

sehandiph said:


> Hi,
> 
> please can we be added to the list - Sharon & Ian
> members at Old Key West since 1997


 You're now on the list


----------



## arielrocks

Hi,

can you add us on too - Caroline and John - just closed at Bay Lake Towers!

thanks


----------



## Hilary

Off to add you now 

I think you're the first UK Bay Lake Towers owners to be added to the list!


----------



## winnertop




----------



## Shooby doo

Finally time for us to be added to the list!   
Shooby doo,Claire & Connor  SSR Jan 2009
SD


----------



## Hilary

Added


----------



## RDP

Please can we join too ? AKV since May 2008


----------



## Hilary

RDP said:


> Please can we join too ? AKV since May 2008



Absolutely!  Off to add you now


----------



## SARATOGA ROB

Please add us
ss jan 09
thanks


----------



## Hilary

SARATOGA ROB said:


> Please add us
> ss jan 09
> thanks



Done


----------



## GazB

Add me as well please.
DVC Joined Dec 2006
SSR May 2007
VB May 2007
SSR Aug 2007
SSR May 2008
SSR Oct 2008
AKL Jun 2009
VB Jun 2009


----------



## Hilary

GazB said:


> Add me as well please.
> DVC Joined Dec 2006
> SSR May 2007
> VB May 2007
> SSR Aug 2007
> SSR May 2008
> SSR Oct 2008
> AKL Jun 2009
> VB Jun 2009



Just off to add you now  

(apologies for taking a while to do this, but we've been away - guess where?  )


----------



## Louisebshp

to this board anyways - not to WDW.

Member at SS since 2006.


----------



## Hilary

Hi Louisebshp  and welcome to the UK DVC board


----------



## TiggsTail

Hello, can we be added too please?

Oct 2008 - BLT.

Thanks


----------



## Dizneemad

Wecome to all our latest new comers.


----------



## Hilary

> Hello, can we be added too please?


Of course you can


----------



## TiggsTail

Hilary said:


> Of course you can



Thank you


----------



## disneydafty

Hi 

Can you add us too (The Stewart family) members since 1999, we have points at Boardwalk, Vero Beach, Saratoga Springs, Old Key West


----------



## Hilary

disneydafty said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you add us too (The Stewart family) members since 1999, we have points at Boardwalk, Vero Beach, Saratoga Springs, Old Key West



You're there


----------



## techandy

Hi,

Owners since September 2009, 160 Pt @ BLT, Whoo Hoo!!

Cheers, 
Andy&Ian


----------



## Elise79

Can you add us to please? Joined May 2009 BLT


----------



## Hilary

Hi Andy and Elise - sorry for the delay but I've been away (not WDW this time  ), but I've added you in now


----------



## rabit

me too please please SSR 2004


----------



## pampat

Me too:  OKW 1993 and VB 1995.

Thanks

Pam


----------



## Hilary

Rabit and pampat - all done


----------



## D1znee

Iain & Liz 2008 SSR


----------



## Hilary




----------



## 15isto2

Just signed up for AKV


----------



## Hilary

> Just signed up for AKV


... and now you're on the list, too.


----------



## sullyandsid

Caz and Jules.

Joined last October AKL


----------



## Hilary

> Caz and Jules.
> 
> Joined last October AKL


You've been added


----------



## Cerigirl

Cerigirl - (Cerisa) - VB and AKV - 2008

Thanks for adding me!!


----------



## Hilary

no probs


----------



## Toonpies

Akv 2008


----------



## amystevekai&bump

just realised I haven't added myself to this list - how slack of me!!!

Please could you add me - I bought into BLT & AKV in 2009 - many thanks!!


----------



## Hilary

All up to date


----------



## cheryl.UK

can you update me!!!!!

Cheryl and Boris now also have points at BLT


----------



## Hilary

Updated for you, Cheryl


----------



## MissToffee

Add me please 

MissToffee 2002 BCV


----------



## Hilary

updated 


... and welcome to the UK DVC board, MissToffee!


----------



## Twilight Terror

Update for us: We just bought another 50 points, but this time at BLT! So we are now AKV and BLT owners!  I swear, one trip, we will go on holiday WITHOUT ending up at SSR and buying more points!


----------



## Hilary

> Update for us: We just bought another 50 points, but this time at BLT! So we are now AKV and BLT owners!  I swear, one trip, we will go on holiday WITHOUT ending up at SSR and buying more points!


LOL!

List updated


----------



## MadScouser

Chris & Helen (also known as 'Brightspark' on these boards). SSR since Oct 06.


----------



## Dibbledebobbityboo

Hi,

Please add us to the list

Just back off an 11 night med cruise and proud new members of the DVC!!

Ian (Dibbledebobbityboo) - BLT 2010

Clare

DS1 (Ben)
DS2 (Matty)

Thanks


----------



## Hilary

MadScouser said:


> Chris & Helen (also known as 'Brightspark' on these boards). SSR since Oct 06.





Dibbledebobbityboo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please add us to the list
> 
> Just back off an 11 night med cruise and proud new members of the DVC!!
> 
> Ian (Dibbledebobbityboo) - BLT 2010
> 
> Clare
> 
> DS1 (Ben)
> DS2 (Matty)
> 
> Thanks


All added  Congratulations on your new membership!


----------



## callumlukey

Hello!

Please add us to the list:

Callum And Amanda

Joined DVC in March at SSR


----------



## Hilary

callumlukey said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please add us to the list:
> 
> Callum And Amanda
> 
> Joined DVC in March at SSR



  You're on the list


----------



## cindrella

thanks....


----------



## jekupsiller

When we bought our first points last year we are still beginners, we agreed that we would always miss the third year out to keep costs under control, we lilun is a half next year, which seemed a good year passes, it does not seem a good idea now, however - LOL We plan three weeks in 05 though so that keeps me moving!


----------



## Sid74

Count us in. We own at OKW. We became owners on our first ever WDW trip in October 2007.


----------



## Hilary

Sid74 said:


> Count us in.



Consider yourself counted; you're on the list


----------



## Sid74

Thank you Hilary


----------



## j_darl

Hi all,
Just dropping in to say we are new DVC owners, we just got back from WDW yesterday having bought points for BLT while we were there, I'm not sure if I'm allowed to say how many points on this board so I haven't just in case! I'm very excited about it and we have been thinking about it for the last year, and this year it seemed right, so we did it! 
Just beginning to read all the helpful threads on here for UK DVC owners.
Thanks for all the info!

Jane


----------



## Hilary

j_darl said:


> Hi all,
> Just dropping in to say we are new DVC owners, we just got back from WDW yesterday having bought points for BLT while we were there ...
> Jane



I've added you to the list, Jane  

Sorry to have taken a while to get around to doing it - hopefully, better late than never


----------



## mary444

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Altymark

Please count us in!
Karen and Mark, bought in to DVC at Bay Lake Towers, August 2010!
Looking forward to our first full DVC vacation in 2012!!


----------



## Daftondisney

We reckoned we should get the points up front to give us plenty of options and flexibility with accommodations and times. We can't wait till July 2011 when we do a week at akv savannah view and a week at BLT. It's been worth it already just for the daily daydream factor!

Please add us to the list .... Colin Judith Andrew and Claire.


----------



## Tink2312

I'm a little late to the party, as it's a few months since I bought - I own at BLT. I still can't quite believe I've done it as altough I've been planning to buy in since I was at university, I wasn't actually planning on doing it this last trip! I feel so lucky though as from the moment it was announced it was my dream resort and I'm so excited to be going "home" for the first time this March


----------



## Altymark

Tink2312 said:


> I'm a little late to the party, as it's a few months since I bought - I own at BLT. I still can't quite believe I've done it as altough I've been planning to buy in since I was at university, I wasn't actually planning on doing it this last trip! I feel so lucky though as from the moment it was announced it was my dream resort and I'm so excited to be going "home" for the first time this March



Sounds like us! We weren't planning on buying last time round - but how can you resist owning a bit of 'The Mouse"?
It's certainly helped the 'end of holiday blues' knowing that we would be coming back for the next xx years!


----------



## j_darl

Hi AltyMark, 

Bet you can't guess who this is neighbour!


----------



## Hilary

Altymark said:


> Please count us in!
> Karen and Mark, bought in to DVC at Bay Lake Towers, August 2010!
> Looking forward to our first full DVC vacation in 2012!!





Daftondisney said:


> We reckoned we should get the points up front to give us plenty of options and flexibility with accommodations and times. We can't wait till July 2011 when we do a week at akv savannah view and a week at BLT. It's been worth it already just for the daily daydream factor!
> 
> Please add us to the list .... Colin Judith Andrew and Claire.





Tink2312 said:


> I'm a little late to the party, as it's a few months since I bought - I own at BLT. I still can't quite believe I've done it as altough I've been planning to buy in since I was at university, I wasn't actually planning on doing it this last trip! I feel so lucky though as from the moment it was announced it was my dream resort and I'm so excited to be going "home" for the first time this March



So sorry to have taken forever to update the list  but I think I've got you all on there now


----------



## Daftondisney

...I can't quite what we have signed up for either, Tink! I had never even heard of DVC until my curiosity got the better me while waiting on the female side of the family visiting the loo (again...) and had a browse through the DVC booth in tomorrow land mk. 

I'm the worlds biggest cynic, hate sales people and had previously dismissed timeshare for all the right reasons. My first question to the poor guy at the booth was...so how much does this all cost then? My reaction to the 'about a minimum of twelve thousand pounds' answer was 'yeah...right'! But the guy was so measured, polite, comprehensive and enthusiastic in qualifying why, I wanted to know more. I liked the way he provided us with incentives and opportunities to visit the DVC centre at ssr. The kids loved the idea of the super fast passes!

Interestingly, later that day was the first time we were aware that BLT even existed, as we passed by on the monorail. It wasn't there on our last visit five years ago!

I must say I was extremely pleased by the way we were treated at the DVC visitor centre...like VIPs ....they know what they are doing, don't they??

We got the clearest, most detailed, unpressured and balanced explanation of how it all worked from a very nice chap called David Millar at DVC. He was happy to allow us to go and consider it, even as I was reluctant at first, and he probably had me down as a no. But after three days thinking, I took the bull by the horns, went back in and signed up for BLT, and for a good bit more than the minimum. Why? Because for that little bit more you can get two weeks from the UK at virtually any resort without having to juggle points (unless you're going for an absolute blow out one year!).

We haven't been yet...it's July 2011 for our first visit to BLT and AKV Kidani. The anticipation value we have experienced since September is worth the money alone!!


----------



## sullyandsid

Please add us to the list

Sullyandsid (Caz and Jules) Joined AKV 2008


----------



## Hilary

sullyandsid said:


> Please add us to the list
> 
> Sullyandsid (Caz and Jules) Joined AKV 2008



Hi, just went to add you on, and you're already there!


----------



## loadsapixiedust

Hi neighbours!

please add us to the list - owners at BLT since July 2010, can't wait for our first trip home in June


----------



## Hilary

loadsapixiedust said:


> Hi neighbours!
> 
> please add us to the list - owners at BLT since July 2010, can't wait for our first trip home in June



updated


----------



## Balmacara

Add us on too please, (Doug, Natalie, Catherine & Mairi) AKL Kidani since Dec 2007.


----------



## Grumpy1234

Can you add us to. Norman and Margaret SSR may 2004.


----------



## UKDEB

I'll leave Hilary to update the list, but I just wanted to welcome you to the forums, Balmacara and Grumpy1234.  Do come and join us over on UK Trip Planning and UK Community.


----------



## Hilary

List updated 

I've been away for a few days, so apologies for taking a while to do it (this seems to be a bit of a recurring theme/excuse of mine!  )


----------



## iris1910

Please add us to the list - we are really slow at getting in touch!

Ali, Dave, Harry and Niamh - SSR, November 2004


----------



## Hilary

All done 

Welcome to the DIS, iris1901


----------



## Alex's Mummy

Please can we be added to the list too?

Andy, Rachel and Alex- SSR, May 2008


----------



## caledonia

DVC member since 04/1998 at Boardwalk Villas.My are 21(next week) an 17 and now want to travel on their own so we may take it easy and let them have some fun still at our expense.

Ian and Sandra. Lanark.


----------



## gilld

Would you mind removing me from the list?  

We have just sold - gosh it was so easy and so fast and we made a *great* price - as we haven't been for ages, nor are we likely to, having been there, done that etc.  

It was fun for a while, but really isn't somewhere we will want to go too often anymore.

Many thanks - and happy holidays everyone.


----------



## Hilary

Alex's Mummy said:


> Please can we be added to the list too?
> 
> Andy, Rachel and Alex- SSR, May 2008





caledonia said:


> DVC member since 04/1998 at Boardwalk Villas.My are 21(next week) an 17 and now want to travel on their own so we may take it easy and let them have some fun still at our expense.
> 
> Ian and Sandra. Lanark.





gilld said:


> Would you mind removing me from the list?
> 
> We have just sold - gosh it was so easy and so fast and we made a *great* price - as we haven't been for ages, nor are we likely to, having been there, done that etc.
> 
> It was fun for a while, but really isn't somewhere we will want to go too often anymore.
> 
> Many thanks - and happy holidays everyone.



All done


----------



## michele1607

Hi there... only just realised there is this UK section and list (must scroll right down in future)

Please add the Farrow clan.
Me, Michele, DH Faz & DS Josh.
DVC since June 2009
Animal Kingdon Lodge
Kidani Village Home resort.

Thank you.


----------



## Hilary

michele1607 said:


> Hi there... only just realised there is this UK section and list (must scroll right down in future)



Hi  

... and I've only just see that you've been waiting to be added to the list, oops!

You're on here now


----------



## faqwa

Us too please

Ben, Zoe & Boys

2010 - Offsite


----------



## Mickey73

Please add us too - Karl, Gemma and Thea(7), new to DVC this year.

Next trip 1st Dec


----------



## Hilary

Updated


----------



## jerseybean

please can you add us,

Kieran & Samantha BLT Oct 2010

91, 93, 95 offsite
99 Dixie landings
02 poly (decided it was about time we got married)
04 ASMusic
06 ASMovies
07 Corando springs
09 SSR
10 DCL magic med (decided it was time we purchased dvc)
11 GCR (DVC)
11 DCL magic med (DVC)
12 DCL fantasy (DVC)


----------



## Hilary

added


----------



## willieboy

Hi HILARY

can you add me too please

Willieboy SSR 2008


----------



## Hilary

Hi willieboy   You've been added


----------



## lakelandcallsme

ohh add us please!!! holly and keith, riley, emma, tate, and robin at BLT 2012


----------



## crabbie1

Add me please Wilderness lodge villas Nov 2011


----------



## Hilary

lakelandcallsme said:


> ohh add us please!!! holly and keith, riley, emma, tate, and robin at BLT 2012





crabbie1 said:


> Add me please Wilderness lodge villas Nov 2011



All updated


----------



## Meggysmum

Hi, I'm Dawn BLT 2010!


----------



## Hilary

All done, Dawn


----------



## hazelandannie

Please can you add us Hazel & Annie AKL Sept 2012


----------



## DisneyNurse19

Please add us, Donna, Louisa and Rowan AKL September 2012


----------



## Welcome Home!

3 More! Brian, Trish and Hannah, AKL 2007.


----------



## Davefairburn

Hi all this Dave & Maggie members since 1998 home is Old Key West can we please go on list.


----------



## Tink and co

Hi all!
New to these pages but I've been a member since 2006 (Saratoga, Animal Kingdom and Bay Lake)


----------



## MarknStitch

Hi there all.

Fairly new but if you want to add me to the list you can. I've been a DVC member since 07 at AKV


----------



## Toffeewoffy

I seem to be the first new member for quite a while!  Can you add us please.
Leonie, Paul & Emma.  Grand Floridian since March 2015.


----------



## DisneyB2B

New ish also BWV 2014


----------



## finchy3

The Thompson's GCV 2014


----------



## SianBeau

Hi 
Plz add us too, AKL since 2012
                     GFV since 2013


----------



## Lillylulu

Please add us 
Judith & mark  VGF  2013


----------



## DVC Mike

Wow, there are a lot of names here!


----------



## Adrian Dunne

Hi we would like to be added to the list of Uk Members.
Adrian and Lucy members since 2001. Home resort Hilton Head.
Cheers
Adrian


----------



## Miss Piggy 1978

Please Can we be added too:

Katie & James SSR 2015


----------



## Toffeewoffy

I thought I was already on this list, but I can't see my name!  

Leonie & Paul GFV 2015


----------



## Disneymadhouse

Please can we be added! Claire and Mark OKW, 2016

Claire


----------



## MadScouser

Im sure im on here somewhere already ...


----------



## Alex Drew

Only joined the boards recently but a DVC member since 2014. 

Now own at Grand Flordian (first new 'home'), Polynesian, Aulani and topped up Poly on June. Not sure that counts as 4 but 3 at best!

Nearly bought BLT in 2012 but didn't and regretted it ever since!


----------



## Beazle

Please add - Leonard and Anne ( BCV 2003, AKV 2007) to the UK list.


----------



## jo_de_vil

Hi I thought I was on the list but can see my name anywhere, so can I please be added, We own at BWV since 2010 a DIS member since 2010. Sorry forgot our names Josephine, Albert & Alexander. TTFN


----------



## Toffeewoffy

Hilary, you still haven't added me to the list!!!!  We joined 2 years ago.

GFV, March 2015.  Leonie, Paul & Emma


----------



## londontime

Hi, bought in today, Dan and Kath, Polynesian


----------



## finchy3

londontime said:


> Hi, bought in today, Dan and Kath, Polynesian


Welcome home


----------



## londontime

finchy3 said:


> Welcome home


Cheers!


----------



## TomBella

Hi

Please can you add us to the list? We are Claire, Greg and 2 teenagers from Leicestershire. BLT 2010 and have returned "home" in 2013 and 2016. Looking to go again in 2020 but have 200 points from this year Sept 17 to Aug 18 on the rent/transfer board if anyone is interested? Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Pluto80

Can I be added too? Home resort is OKW.


----------



## DomTheHodge

Forgot to ask to be added please   May '17 - Poly


----------



## Ailsa

Can we be added too?  Paula and Richard - we are newbies, bought AKL October 2017


----------



## finchy3

Ailsa said:


> Can we be added too?  Paula and Richard - we are newbies, bought AKL October 2017



 Home!


----------



## Sheil123

Please add us
Firsts time on this site
Members at AKV since 2009, OKW 2013
Flying 11 th September staying at tree houses, cooper creek, Disney cruise and  jambo house

Can't wait. Caught up in hurricane Irma last year lost cruise and stay in wilderness cabins and tree houses due to damage.  Hoping for better this year.


----------



## Eeyore1978

Hazel , Copper Creek July 2017


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Can you add CCV October 2018 to ours please, added on last year.

1st add on since 2003, still loving DVC


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

Please add our names to the thread  We are Val and Michael, we bought our first resale contract this year at AKL with Dec use year.
Thank you


----------



## TomBella

Can't remember if I have already been on this board as not visited in a while. Claire and Family - BLT since 2010


----------



## AD Sykes

Hi can you add us to the list please? AKV, SSR, POLY & CC. Members since 2008 live in Belfast and our entire family are DVC members (myself,  wife,  son and daughter). Thanks and just discovered this page


----------



## armsk

And me. Just finalising SSR


----------



## DisneyBB

Could you please add me to the list we bought a resale in 1997 OKW and live in Wiltshire.


----------



## jackieleanne

Can you add me please. 135 points AKV


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Hi guys! Literally today just bought 150 points at Riviera, it’s Joe and Trisha from Manchester


----------



## macman123

macman123 - BLT, SSR, VGF - August - 2000 points


----------



## disneyholic family

delete


----------



## Mkaiser1

Hi. Please add us! Michael & Liz - 2021 - Riviera


----------



## JenB2014

Hi! Would love to join in. J&J here and we own Copper Creek direct, Beach Club resale and just had an offer accepted on a Poly resale so fingers crossed that passes ROFR!


----------



## blakes999

Add me, Just closed a resale contact for SSR


----------

